# Samsung Galaxy S3 vs HTC One X



## Minnetonka16

AMOLED is horrible in the sun dude, it doesn't have better direct visibility in sunlight.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> AMOLED is horrible in the sun dude, it doesn't have better direct visibility in sunlight.


The reviewers over at GSM said it, not me. And I'm sure they're not lying.

Comparing a Samsung Galaxy S2 with a HTC Sensation, I can immediately tell that the Samsung Galaxy S2 is much more pleasant to look at outside in the sun.


----------



## Yukss

i have the s2... not really need to upgrade yet... altougth the s3 will be my next purchase


----------



## rainbowhash

AMOLED is a pain in the sun, except turning up the brightness fixes that, and the build quality on the OneX is actually pretty good, and it's stronger than it looks, i drop it in the gym (CONSTANTLY) and it hasn't shown a scratch.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> AMOLED is a pain in the sun, except turning up the brightness fixes that, and the build quality on the OneX is actually pretty good, and it's stronger than it looks, i drop it in the gym (CONSTANTLY) and it hasn't shown a scratch.


I always have my Samsung Galaxy S2 on full brightness in the sun. It's the way you're supposed to use it outside. That's the advantage of AMOLED since adjusting brightness vastly enhances outdoor visibility. Of course when you want some privacy, you can turn the brightness to low. It's not that hard.

I've dropped my SGS2 many times without it having a scratch. It's something called Gorilla Glass, although the HTC One X does have good build quality.


----------



## Vandal4126

Don't buy the One X. I bought one on Saturday and sold it today. The battery life is horrific, GPS completely inaccurate and you can barely hear it ring due to the loudspeaker being so soft. if you want a phone you can actually use the features on when your not near a charger get the S3. Even if the battery is rated slightly higher then the One X the most important part is your able to actually carry a spare battery.

I'm not a fanboy in anyway, this was my first android phone, and I was quite disappointed. While it's seemingly a great phone on paper(one x), you can't actually use the features without the worry that you will rapidly run out of battery. For example, I had my phone on charge on a wall plug, the battery was @ 49%, so I decided to play a tegra 3 enabled game for about 10mins, the phone never stopped charging, but at the end of the session my battery was on 41% or 42%. The phone eats battery quicker then the damn charger can charge it









As far as I've read after the last software update 1.29, htc are going to do no more software enhancements to improve the battery. Anyway this was my little rant. If you are able to permanently keep it on charge the HTC is amazing


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The reviewers over at GSM said it, not me. And I'm sure they're not lying.
> Comparing a Samsung Galaxy S2 with a HTC Sensation, I can immediately tell that the Samsung Galaxy S2 is much more pleasant to look at outside in the sun.


OK fine, buy each phone and go into the sunlight, and notice that the LCD is transflective so it's visible in an infinite amount of light, but in 100% sunlight at the perfect angle, you can't see the AMOLED on full birghtness.

@ your second post, the AMOLED screen uses about 5x more energy than the LCD at full brightness too, so...

Nice first few posts, keep acting like that and see where it gets you.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> OK fine, buy each phone and go into the sunlight, and notice that the LCD is transflective so it's visible in an infinite amount of light, but in 100% sunlight at the perfect angle, you can't see the AMOLED on full birghtness.
> @ your second post, the AMOLED screen uses about 5x more energy than the LCD at full brightness too, so...


I happen to have tested both phones (I actually own a SGS2 - my first Android phone) and none of your claims are correct.

When I'm out in the sun, the screen on the SGS2 is very smooth and clear when full brightness is turned on, whereas for the HTC Sensation I can't see the screen as easily and I have to go in the shade to see it properly (can be annoying sometimes).
Quote:


> Nice first few posts, keep acting like that and see where it gets you.


I'm not sure if I should take that as a threat or not. Either way, you are completely wrong about what you say about Super AMOLED HD screens. Go argue with the reviewers at GSM if you think that your knowledge about screens is superior to theirs.


----------



## Minnetonka16

Why don't you go ask them? Anyone with 2 brain cells knows that LCD is better for viewing in bright light.

https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=lcd+vs+oled+sunlight


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> Why don't you go ask them? Anyone with 2 brain cells knows that LCD is better for viewing in bright light.
> https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=lcd+vs+oled+sunlight


Dude. Did you even read the GSM article?
Quote:


> Samsung Galaxy S III over HTC One X
> Bigger screen - 4.8" over 4.7"
> *Higher display contrast and better sunlight legibility*


Stop arguing. I don't need to ask the reviewers at GSM. Perhaps, you should argue with them since they're the ones who are saying Super AMOLED HD screens are better for viewing outside in the sun.


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> AMOLED is a pain in the sun, except turning up the brightness fixes that, and the build quality on the OneX is actually pretty good, and it's stronger than it looks, i drop it in the gym (CONSTANTLY) and it hasn't shown a scratch.


No offense, but why haven't you learned to stop dropping after the third time...


----------



## Koehler

Samsung and HTC phones are usually the sturdiest. The Samsung Galaxy S3 and the HTC One X both use Gorilla Glass so dropping it will usually not be a problem (unless you're extremely unlucky).


----------



## 0m3g4

Well hopefully they fixed the horrid screen compared to the galaxy nexus. I haven't personally looked at either screen, but the lcd screen of the rezound vs the nexus is no comparison, rezound has a far better screen.
Also, i would find it annoying to have to turn your brightness up all the way any time you're in the sun, then back down...


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0m3g4*
> 
> Well hopefully they fixed the horrid screen compared to the galaxy nexus. I haven't personally looked at either screen, but the lcd screen of the rezound vs the nexus is no comparison, rezound has a far better screen.
> Also, i would find it annoying to have to turn your brightness up all the way any time you're in the sun, then back down...


I've never heard anyone say the Nexus screen is horrid. It's not great, but not bad either. The S3 screen is the same thing, so not bad. The fact that you haven't looked at either of them but still are passing judgement is bothersome. If you want a bad screen, look at a Droid X2 or Droid 3 or Bionic...


----------



## Lotus222

So how much of a real world difference is the base SG3 vs SG2 Skyrocket?


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0m3g4*
> 
> Well hopefully they fixed the horrid screen compared to the galaxy nexus. I haven't personally looked at either screen, but the lcd screen of the rezound vs the nexus is no comparison, rezound has a far better screen.
> Also, i would find it annoying to have to turn your brightness up all the way any time you're in the sun, then back down...


The screen on the Samsung Galaxy S3 is different from the Nexus.

The screen on the Nexus isn't that bad. The Rezound does have a good white background for browsing, though.

The Samsung Galaxy S3 will have a crisp white background too. The Super AMOLED HD screen will make the white very crisp with excellent definition.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *0m3g4*
> 
> Well hopefully they fixed the horrid screen compared to the galaxy nexus. I haven't personally looked at either screen, but the lcd screen of the rezound vs the nexus is no comparison, rezound has a far better screen.
> Also, i would find it annoying to have to turn your brightness up all the way any time you're in the sun, then back down...
> 
> 
> 
> The screen on the Samsung Galaxy S3 is different from the Nexus.
> 
> The screen on the Nexus isn't that bad. The Rezound does have a good white background for browsing, though.
> 
> The Samsung Galaxy S3 will have a crisp white background too. The Super AMOLED HD screen will make the white very crisp with excellent definition.
Click to expand...

No, it is basically the same screen as the Nexus....has slightly smaller gaps in the subpixel matrix, but it will be hardly noticeable.


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> No, it is basically the same screen as the Nexus....has slightly smaller gaps in the subpixel matrix, but it will be hardly noticeable.


If this is true, makes my Gnex purchase hell of a lot better.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> No, it is basically the same screen as the Nexus....has slightly smaller gaps in the subpixel matrix, but it will be hardly noticeable.


Actually the Galaxy S3 has a better screen. Reviewers say that the Galaxy S3's whites are 100% white with no yellow tint. So I'm pretty sure the Galaxy S3 has a slightly updated screen.


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Actually the Galaxy S3 has a better screen. Reviewers say that the Galaxy S3's whites are 100% white with no yellow tint. So I'm pretty sure the Galaxy S3 has a slightly updated screen.


It's exactly the same technology hun, it's just SAMOLED*+* vs SAMOLED on the Nexus, different subpixel arrangement. You really have to let other people contribute stuff and not argue with them every time they attempt to.


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgamxx*
> 
> No offense, but why haven't you learned to stop dropping after the third time...


i really don't know, it just seems to want to fly away, must be the content that streems onto it


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> No, it is basically the same screen as the Nexus....has slightly smaller gaps in the subpixel matrix, but it will be hardly noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Galaxy S3 has a better screen. Reviewers say that the Galaxy S3's whites are 100% white with no yellow tint. So I'm pretty sure the Galaxy S3 has a slightly updated screen.
Click to expand...

Slightly updated, yes. Not a whole lot of difference though. The only thing changed was what i said in my last post.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> It's exactly the same technology hun, it's just SAMOLED*+* vs SAMOLED on the Nexus, different subpixel arrangement. You really have to let other people contribute stuff and not argue with them every time they attempt to.


Super AMOLED Plus does give the Samsung Galaxy S3 an advantage.


----------



## chlmiac

looking forward for a not bias review


----------



## Koehler

I don't see any bias. A lot of reviews take photos at different times/seasons.

You can tell that the Samsung Galaxy S3 takes sharper and smoother pictures than the HTC One X.

It's not because they were taken at different times. That makes little to no difference.


----------



## Sylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I don't see any bias. A lot of reviews take photos at different times/seasons.
> You can tell that the Samsung Galaxy S3 takes sharper and smoother pictures than the HTC One X.
> It's not because they were taken at different times. That makes little to no difference.


Well then, seems like you've already formed your opinion. I do envy your future all seeing eye, I'd love to know how you got yourself a one X and the S III to compare.


----------



## J-Key

Support Galaxy S3...


----------



## qqabc11227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I don't see any bias. A lot of reviews take photos at different times/seasons.
> You can tell that the Samsung Galaxy S3 takes sharper and smoother pictures than the HTC One X.
> It's not because they were taken at different times. That makes little to no difference.


I hope can be compared under the same conditions
Season was significantly different
Easy to misunderstand


----------



## qqabc11227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Super AMOLED Plus does give the Samsung Galaxy S3 an advantage.


advantage?

SII (RGB) (The true density) 217ppi
SIII (Pentile) (The true density) 204ppi
ONE X (RGB) (The true density) 312ppi

Which one is better can not you see?

Your words are not quite fair ...


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qqabc11227*
> 
> I hope can be compared under the same conditions
> Season was significantly different
> Easy to misunderstand


What don't you understand about bit rate? The HTC One X has only half the bit rate of the Samsung Galaxy S3.

From GSM:
Quote:


> There's also the bitrate to take into account. *The HTC One X videos come out with a relatively low bitrate of about 10 Mbps, while the Galaxy S III's clips hover around the 17 Mbps mark*. Both devices offer stereo sound recording during capture. Below we've lined up 720p video samples by each of the devices.
> 
> The lower bitrate is evident here as well. *At 6Mbps the One X videos have about half the bitrate of those captured with the Galaxy S III. (Galaxy S3 is the winner)*
> 
> *Overall, it's hard to see beyond the Samsung I9300 Galaxy S III for the winner in the video recording category. The One X shoots decent videos, but those are nowhere near the S III standard.*


The HTC One X's camera has a lower resolution because of the lens which means it will have less sharp images than the Samsung Galaxy S3.
Quote:


> *The Galaxy S III uses its resolution advantage to easily outdo the HTC One X* in the first two charts. The two are much more evenly matched on the last studio challenge, but the S III shot has far less noise there.


It's obvious that the SGS3 has the better camera (both HD Video and pictures).


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> *Samsung Galaxy S3 over the HTC One X*
> 
> Super AMOLED HD Screen is better than the LCD screen of the HTC One X


SGS3 has a pentile screen. Therefore, it is automatically not as good as the non-pentile 720P screens found in the HTC One X, LG Nitro HD, LG Spectrum, and HTC Rezound. The Spectrum and Nitro HD in particular are both different variants of the LG Optimus LTE, which has not only a 720P non-pentile screen, but an AH-IPS screen at that. It looks amazing in real life, and is more color-accurate than the oversaturated AMOLED screens in phones like the SGS III.

Top: Galaxy Nexus (720P Pentile)

Middle: HTC Rezound (720P Non Pentile)

Bottom: Droid Razr (540P Pentile)


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I don't see any bias. A lot of reviews take photos at different times/seasons.
> You can tell that the Samsung Galaxy S3 takes sharper and smoother pictures than the HTC One X.
> It's not because they were taken at different times. That makes little to no difference.


So you're saying lighting can't make or break a photograph?? Ok then.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> SGS3 has a pentile screen. Therefore, it is automatically not as good as the non-pentile 720P screens found in the One X, Nitro HD, Spectrum, and Rezound. The Spectrum and Nitro HD in particular are both different variants of the LG Optimus LTE, which has not only a 720P non-pentile screen, but an AH-IPS screen at that. It looks amazing in real life, and is more color-accurate than the oversaturated AMOLED screens in phones like the SGS III.
> Top: Galaxy Nexus (720P Pentile)
> Middle: HTC Rezound (720P Non Pentile)
> Bottom: Droid Razr (540P Pentile)


thats subjective
IMHO and to alot of people
above 300PPI you *CANNOT* or at least its very *HARD* tell the difference between Pentile or not.

Unless you're holding your phone 2 cm from your face then you can make out the pixels.

This is coming from someone who's phones all have had pentile displays








OG SGS 1, Motorola Atrix and my (current) GNexus.

WVGA SAMOLED Pentile: Very noticeable on webpages and text

qHD (moto) LCD RGBW Pentile: Even more ugly and noticeable than AMOLED pentile on WVGA

720p HD SAMOLED Pentile: Not noticeable at all to me. Of course the purists might argue that colour reproduction isn't as true as S-LCD 2 on the HTCOX or a comparable IPS panel (LG Optimus 4X HD)

my







just go with whichever one you think that'll serve you best. If you're into rooting and stuff; I advise checking out XDA as well to see how well development is going for both devices. HTC has traditionally the most developer support.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> So you're saying lighting can't make or break a photograph?? Ok then.


The general quality stays the same. What the photographs at GSM reveal is that the poor lens/sensor on the HTC One X gives it less sharp images and retains less detail. What do you expect? The HTC One X uses an outdated sensor and lens.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> SGS3 has a pentile screen. Therefore, it is automatically not as good as the non-pentile 720P screens found in the HTC One X, LG Nitro HD, LG Spectrum, and HTC Rezound. The Spectrum and Nitro HD in particular are both different variants of the LG Optimus LTE, which has not only a 720P non-pentile screen, but an AH-IPS screen at that. It looks amazing in real life, and is more color-accurate than the oversaturated AMOLED screens in phones like the SGS III.
> Top: Galaxy Nexus (720P Pentile)
> Middle: HTC Rezound (720P Non Pentile)
> Bottom: Droid Razr (540P Pentile)


Incorrect. The HTC One X uses an LCD screen. The Samsung Galaxy S3 uses a Super AMOLED Plus screen so they are not directly comparable.

It depends what you prefer. If you want better outdoor visibility (practicality) then the Samsung Galaxy S3's Super AMOLED Plus screen absolutely crushes the HTC One X's LCD Screen.

The fact that a phone uses Pentile does not make it inferior. No-one is going to stare at their smartphone from a 1cm eye-to-screen distance. I'm trying to be practical here.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Incorrect. The HTC One X uses an LCD screen. The Samsung Galaxy S3 uses a Super AMOLED Plus screen so they are not directly comparable.
> 
> It depends what you prefer. If you want better outdoor visibility (practicality) then the Samsung Galaxy S3's Super AMOLED Plus screen absolutely crushes the HTC One X's LCD Screen.
> 
> The fact that a phone uses Pentile does not make it inferior. No-one is going to stare at their smartphone from a 1cm eye-to-screen distance. I'm trying to be practical here.


If you have horrible eyesight, maybe. I can certainly tell the difference between my LG Nitro HD and my friend's Galaxy Nexus at normal reading distances for a phone.

Also, the One X's screen is uses a S-IPS panel. You say "LCD screen," but you fail to mention that there are many types of LCDs, from the worst (TN) to the best (S-IPS/H-IPS/AH-IPS). I would take a non-pentile, color-accurate S-IPS panel over a crummy, oversaturated, pentile AMOLED _any day of the week_.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> If you have horrible eyesight, maybe. I can certainly tell the difference between my LG Nitro HD and my friend's Galaxy Nexus at normal reading distances for a phone.
> Also, the One X's screen is uses a S-IPS panel. You say "LCD screen," but you fail to mention that there are many types of LCDs, from the worst (TN) to the best (S-IPS/H-IPS/AH-IPS). I would take a non-pentile, color-accurate S-IPS panel over a crummy, oversaturated, pentile AMOLED _any day of the week_.


I have 20/20 vision, thanks. I own a SGS2 and the screen on it is much better than the HTC Sensation's, for example. The SGS2 has very strong whites, making the browser experience excellent, whereas the HTC Sensation has a yellow tint, which means you have to stare at it to be able to read text.

The reviewers at GSM certainly don't agree with you because they say that the Samsung Galaxy S3 has "Higher display contrast and better sunlight legibility" compared to the HTC One X.

Do you even know the difference between TN and IPS? TN panels usually have faster response times, input lags and higher refresh rates compared to IPS panels. IPS panels do have better color reproduction, though.

Most IPS panels are from LG and most AMOLED screens are from Samsung. Apple's Retina Display is still the best when it comes to LCD screens.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The general quality stays the same. What the photographs at GSM reveal is that the poor lens/sensor on the HTC One X gives it less sharp images and retains less detail. What do you expect? The HTC One X uses an outdated sensor and lens.


Yeah, because sharpness and detail have nothing at all to do with lighting.







Keep thinking that.

I'm not saying one is better than the other, but to come to any sort of conclusion the photos need to be of identical subjects under identical lighting.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> If you have horrible eyesight, maybe. I can certainly tell the difference between my LG Nitro HD and my friend's Galaxy Nexus at normal reading distances for a phone.
> Also, the One X's screen is uses a S-IPS panel. You say "LCD screen," but you fail to mention that there are many types of LCDs, from the worst (TN) to the best (S-IPS/H-IPS/AH-IPS). I would take a non-pentile, color-accurate S-IPS panel over a crummy, oversaturated, pentile AMOLED _any day of the week_.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 20/20 vision, thanks. I own a SGS2 and the screen on it is much better than the HTC Sensation's, for example. The SGS2 has very strong whites, making the browser experience excellent, whereas the HTC Sensation has a yellow tint, which means you have to stare at it to be able to read text.
> 
> The reviewers at GSM certainly don't agree with you because they say that the Samsung Galaxy S3 has "Higher display contrast and better sunlight legibility" compared to the HTC One X.
> 
> Do you even know the difference between TN and IPS? TN panels usually have faster response times, input lags and higher refresh rates compared to IPS panels. IPS panels do have better color reproduction, though.
> 
> Most IPS panels are from LG and most AMOLED screens are from Samsung. *Apple's Retina Display is still the best when it comes to LCD screens.*
Click to expand...

Apple's retina display is FAR from the best. It has tinting issues and is very likely not S-IPS (but rather the cheaper E-IPS). Also, its pixel density is matched by several other S-IPS or AH-IPS panels, such as those in the LG Nitro HD and HTC One X.

Regarding your comments regarding TN vs. IPS. You've never seen an IPS Panel side by side with a TN panel, have you? Try to view the TN panel slightly off-center and you get color shifting and artifacts, whereas the IPS panel does none of that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> The general quality stays the same. What the photographs at GSM reveal is that the poor lens/sensor on the HTC One X gives it less sharp images and retains less detail. What do you expect? The HTC One X uses an outdated sensor and lens.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because sharpness and detail have nothing at all to do with lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep thinking that.
> 
> I'm not saying one is better than the other, but to come to any sort of conclusion the photos need to be of identical subjects under identical lighting.
Click to expand...

It's obvious the OP doesn't really know what he's talking about; no point in arguing with someone that already has their mind made up.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I have 20/20 vision, thanks. I own a SGS2 and the screen on it is much better than the HTC Sensation's, for example. The SGS2 has very strong whites, making the browser experience excellent, whereas the HTC Sensation has a yellow tint, which means you have to stare at it to be able to read text.
> The reviewers at GSM certainly don't agree with you because they say that the Samsung Galaxy S3 has "Higher display contrast and better sunlight legibility" compared to the HTC One X.
> Do you even know the difference between TN and IPS? TN panels usually have faster response times, input lags and higher refresh rates compared to IPS panels. IPS panels do have better color reproduction, though.
> Most IPS panels are from LG and most AMOLED screens are from Samsung. *Apple's Retina Display is still the best when it comes to LCD screens*.


Had to LOL a bit at that one. You know who makes that panel right? xD

Also the bit about how photos taken in different positions at different angles in different weather with different lighting having no real effect on the end result... lulz


----------



## Balsagna

Hey op.

Buy ur s3 since its so superior in a review despite you never ever using it already

And shut up already -- your real lack of understanding of hardware about each phone is annoying....

Especially the screens and pictures........

Have a nice night







)


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Hey op.
> Buy ur s3 since its so superior in a review despite you never ever using it already
> And shut up already -- your real lack of understanding of hardware about each phone is annoying....
> Especially the screens and pictures........
> Have a nice night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


My lack of understanding of hardware? Please give an example of where I misled you.

I'm sure GSM has much more knowledge about smartphone hardware than you do.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Incorrect. The HTC One X uses an LCD screen. The Samsung Galaxy S3 uses a Super AMOLED Plus screen so they are not directly comparable.
> 
> It depends what you prefer. If you want better outdoor visibility (practicality) then the Samsung Galaxy S3's Super AMOLED Plus screen absolutely crushes the HTC One X's LCD Screen.
> 
> The fact that a phone uses Pentile does not make it inferior. No-one is going to stare at their smartphone from a 1cm eye-to-screen distance. I'm trying to be practical here.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have horrible eyesight, maybe. I can certainly tell the difference between my LG Nitro HD and my friend's Galaxy Nexus at normal reading distances for a phone.
> 
> Also, the One X's screen is uses a S-IPS panel. You say "LCD screen," but you fail to mention that there are many types of LCDs, from the worst (TN) to the best (S-IPS/H-IPS/AH-IPS). I would take a non-pentile, color-accurate S-IPS panel over a crummy, oversaturated, pentile AMOLED _any day of the week_.
Click to expand...

Wrong.... The HTCOX uses a Super LCD2 which a superior form of a TN panel not an IPS panel.

Display types: forums.androidcentral.com/android-hardware/167679-slcd-samoled-pentile-rgb-does-matter.html

androidcommunity.com/lcd-vs-ips-vs-amoled-htc-one-x-s-and-lg-optimus-4x-screens-compared-20120306/

Do whatever you want.... Since you insist IPS is so much better go find a IPS panel phone then... I have perfect eyesight and I can't clearly tell that my Nexus is using pentile.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Koehler

I still think the Samsung Galaxy S3 has a better screen because it's Super AMOLED Plus. I really like the outdoor visibility of the SGS2's screen. Outdoor visibility is definitely a factor which many people consider when buying smartphones.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I still think the Samsung Galaxy S3 has a better screen because it's Super AMOLED Plus. I really like the outdoor visibility of the SGS2's screen. Outdoor visibility is definitely a factor which many people consider when buying smartphones.


the SGS3 has the same panel as the Galaxy Nexus.......its a pentile display not a full RGB panel.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I still think the Samsung Galaxy S3 has a better screen because it's Super AMOLED Plus. I really like the outdoor visibility of the SGS2's screen. Outdoor visibility is definitely a factor which many people consider when buying smartphones.


http://www.planetinsane.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-display-might-be-a-disappointment/2632096/

Galaxy S3 is pentile. Not that it's much of a problem. I have a note and it looks just fine.


----------



## hahahhaha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> *Samsung Galaxy S3 over the HTC One X*
> 
> Bigger screen - 4.8" over 4.7"
> Super AMOLED HD Screen is better than the LCD screen of the HTC One X
> Higher display contrast and better sunlight legibility
> Higher quality camera sensor and lens compared to HTC One X
> Faster and better GPU
> S Beam for easy and fast file transfers


Bigger screen - 4.8" over 4.7" >>>>>> 0.1'' no difference

Super AMOLED HD Screen is better than the LCD screen of the HTC One X ?????
SIII (Pentile) (The true density) 204ppi
ONE X (RGB) (The true density) 312ppi
s3 better? ????

Higher display contrast and better sunlight legibility?????
any proof??

Higher quality camera sensor and lens compared to HTC One X ??????????
ONE X has interdependent image senor +f 2.0 lens
S3 f2.6 lens (no independent image senor )
smaller lens accept more light
s3 better? ????

Faster and better GPU ???????????
ONE X has 1.5GHz quad-core processor
S3 has only 1.4GHz quad-core processor
s3 better? ????

Both phones has NFC
NFC in s3 called S Beam


----------



## Mr.Pie

finally found that super long post analyzing the SGS3 vs the HTCOX

here it is for anyone interested: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25693754&postcount=108
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hahahhaha*
> 
> Bigger screen - 4.8" over 4.7" - 4.8" over 4.7" >>>>>> 0.1'' no difference
> Super AMOLED HD Screen is better than the LCD screen of the HTC One X ????? SIII (Pentile) (The true density) 204ppi
> ONE X (RGB) (The true density) 312ppi better? ????
> Super AMOLED screen is getting bluer in short period (Super AMOLED screen has shorter life than other screens)
> Higher quality camera sensor and lens compared to HTC One X ?????????? HTC　ONE has interdependent image senor + 2.0 lens(no independent image senor ) much better then S3 2.6 lens
> smaller lens accept more light
> Faster and better GPU ??????????? HTC ONE has 1.5GHz quad-core processor S3 has only 1.4GHz quad-core processor
> Both phones has NFC (S Beam)
> Quality ????????? S3 looks cheap with plastic on the back
> like old school style( iphone 3s )


format your frigging post correctly please. Basic etiquette....and you made an account just to say this in fragmented not properly formatted post?
the plastic build is subjective. IMHO plastic has been way more durable for me knowing that its more likely to flex and absorb kinetic energy from a fall compared to solid aluminium or glass that could chip or shatter. If you ever want to complain about plastic build quality....go knock on Sony Ericson. Their Android line though its improved drastically for the Xperia S sucks on their 2010/2011 line as their plastic buttons felt very mushy and their plastic more "plasticky" than the ones on the samsung phones.


----------



## torquejunky

This is proof that you shouldn't go making "this vs that" threads unless you have both models in your hands to do a direct comparison. You really shouldn't go making comparisons about devices based solely on reviews. That's like making comparisons between two cars you have never driven, much less even ridden in, based on what you read in a magazine.

The main reasons I went with the One X is I wanted something different, the S3 just looks underwhelming to me kind like a rounded and stretched out S2. Same old same old. That and the specs between the two phones are most likely nearly identical here in the states, so I figured why wait.

As far as the screen, having used pentile and non-pentile devices, the non-pentile screen is generally better. Having not yet used the S3 I can't comment on it, but the HOX screen is definitely better than the S2. The viewing angles on it are absolutely sick and anyone who claims direct sun issues is either full of it or has no business reviewing phones.

The only down sides to the HOX (for me) are the locked bootloader and how much of a PITA it is to remove the battery. The former will be a non-issue by the time the S3 is released and the later is only a slight problem for me if I need to replace a defective battery down the road. Everything else, in the US versions, is either a wash or the HOX is better here and the S3 is better there. Most of the areas where the S3 supposedly wins out, camera for example, are not huge reasons I consider when buying a phone. Obviously this will not be the same for everyone, but I have yet to even see a direct comparison of the two cameras in this thread.

Finally there was the fact that I could snatch up the HOX on Amazon for $130 last week, someone offered me $100 for my S1 and the S3 still is not available nor is there an official US release date yet.

Posted from my HOX in direct sunlight at 50% brightness.









*ETA*
BTW: S Voice works on HOX as well


----------



## wierdo124

I'd probably buy a One X if it was on Verizon.


----------



## falcon26

That is why I am going with the Htc X One also. The S3 is nice but it looks exactly like the S2 and S1 pretty much nothing new in design really . Its just plain jane. The Htc really stands out. I have the S2 now....btw


----------



## Koehler

Despite "hahahhaha"'s ******ed post, I want to continue this thread in a manner which is civilized.

The reason why I pick the Samsung Galaxy S3 over the HTC One X is because the Samsung Galaxy S3 offers more storage options and a much longer battery life. That is a deal breaker for me.

Design? I've actually seen and got hold of a HTC One X and it felt too bulky and brick-like in my hands. It is quite thick, the white frame and black body looks awkward and is not sexy at all. The more I look at the Samsung Galaxy S3, the more attractive it seems. My first impressions did not last that long.

And why do I choose to put this topic as Samsung Galaxy S3 vs HTC One X? Because that is exactly what it's about. I don't own a Samsung Galaxy S3, but I have researched enough about it and most of the sources are credible and people can see the evidence quite clearly. It is overwhelmingly conclusive that the Samsung Galaxy S3 offers better features and is the higher quality product.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Despite "hahahhaha"'s ******ed post, I want to continue this thread in a manner which is civilized.
> 
> The reason why I pick the Samsung Galaxy S3 over the HTC One X is because the Samsung Galaxy S3 offers more storage options and a much longer battery life. That is a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Design? I've actually seen and got hold of a HTC One X and it felt too bulky and brick-like in my hands. It is quite thick, the white frame and black body looks awkward and is not sexy at all. The more I look at the Samsung Galaxy S3, the more attractive it seems. My first impressions did not last that long.
> 
> And why do I choose to put this topic as Samsung Galaxy S3 vs HTC One X? Because that is exactly what it's about. I don't own a Samsung Galaxy S3, but I have researched enough about it and most of the sources are credible and people can see the evidence quite clearly. It is overwhelmingly conclusive that the Samsung Galaxy S3 offers better features and is the higher quality product.


It's not out yet.


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Despite "hahahhaha"'s ******ed post, I want to continue this thread in a manner which is civilized.
> The reason why I pick the Samsung Galaxy S3 over the HTC One X is because the Samsung Galaxy S3 offers more storage options and a much longer battery life. That is a deal breaker for me.


As far as storage goes, I can see why that could be a deal breaker for some. It doesn't bother me at all due to the free 25 GB of drop box space that came with the HOX. The S3 may get some free space too, but either way for me it's pretty much a mute point as far as I am concerned.

As for battery life goes, I have yet to need a mid-day charge and I use the phone quite a bit on long breaks between class at uni. In all fairness I am running the leaked, updated software and have been since day one so I cannot comment on how battery life was on the original ware. You also have to take into account that the HOX with the S4 gets much better battery life than the Tegra 3 version. If you look at anandtech's review of the AT&T version you can see that it comes in just behind the iphone 4S in constant 3G browsing time at 9.6 hours and delivers over 5.5 hours of constant LTE browsing time. That is more than enough time for my needs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Design? I've actually seen and got hold of a HTC One X and it felt too bulky and brick-like in my hands. It is quite thick, the white frame and black body looks awkward and is not sexy at all. The more I look at the Samsung Galaxy S3, the more attractive it seems. My first impressions did not last that long.


I think saying the HOX feels like a brick a little unjustified. I mean everyone is entitled to their opinion, but if you think it feels like a brick then the S3 being only 0.3mm thinner, a couple mils longer/wider a few grams heavier will surely feel like a brick too. My point is that in the dimension/weight category they are nearly identical.

To me it looks as if Samsung was going with a tried and true design, I am not knocking it at all, it works. However, I like the fact that HTC is pushing the envelope a little bit with the design of the HOX. It just appears more modern and fresh to me. This is the same reason I left the iphone a couple years ago, the design just started to feel stale to me and I wanted something new. Don't get me wrong, I am not saying that the HOX is ground breaking or anything, just that it was time for a bit of a refresh and I feel they pulled that off rather well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> And why do I choose to put this topic as Samsung Galaxy S3 vs HTC One X? Because that is exactly what it's about. I don't own a Samsung Galaxy S3, but I have researched enough about it and most of the sources are credible and people can see the evidence quite clearly. It is overwhelmingly conclusive that the Samsung Galaxy S3 offers better features and is the higher quality product.


Towards you final comments: the problem is that you said in the beginning that you wanted to create this thread to give an unbiased comparison between the two phones when you are clearly biased towards the S3. Granted I have my bias as well, but I did not start the thread stating otherwise...


----------



## wierdo124

S3 gets 50GB free dropbox space. One of the biggest selling points for me.


----------



## naved777

i dont knw whats creating all these stupid discussions on display
HTC ONE X SLCD 2 is better than Sammy GS III SAMOLED (dont believe? try out the ONE X in a store urself)
ONE X display produces faaaar more natural colors than SAMOLED just like iP4 but muuuuch much better ,tested it in a store against SGS II. SAMOLED even though an eye candy but no way its better than ONE X display because SAMOLED kinda produces artificial colors....after looking at ONE X display even my iP4 display is looking like.....meeh, its just pleasure to watch ONE X in action(LIVE).Hope Apple comes with something more better than this with iP5....


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> S3 gets 50GB free dropbox space. One of the biggest selling points for me.


That is a great selling point. I don't feel like I will ever need that much space, but then again I can remember when a 1GB HDD was "freakin huge"








That being said, I really like drop box so far, especially since you can set up only to sync only while on a wifi connection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> i dont knw whats creating all these stupid discussions on display
> HTC ONE X SLCD 2 is better than Sammy GS III SAMOLED (dont believe? try out the ONE X in a store urself)
> ONE X display produces faaaar more natural colors than SAMOLED just like iP4 but muuuuch much better ,tested it in a store against SGS II. SAMOLED even though an eye candy but no way its better than ONE X display because SAMOLED kinda produces artificial colors....after looking at ONE X display even my iP4 display is looking like.....meeh, its just pleasure to watch ONE X in action(LIVE).Hope Apple comes with something more better than this with iP5....


*Just speculating here*, but from what I have read the S3 display will be very similar to the GN, if that is the case then I will have to agree with your sentiments about the display on the HOX being better.
The HOX display is definitely better than the one on the current Galaxy Nexus. I was just looking at my classmate's GN a few hours ago. When looking at either separately, they both look great. However, when you place them side-by-side for a direct comparison there is no doubt that the HOX display is definitively better. Text is crisper and the over-saturation of color on the GN, while being less apparent than previous Samsung SAMOLEDs, is much more evident when looking at both. Again I just have to state how sick the viewing angles are on the HOX. If it were humanly possible to read text while viewing it from an 85° angle, the HOX display would afford you to do so.


----------



## wierdo124

We already discussed displays. One X is the best display for sale in phones at the moment, and the S3 will NOT beat it. I'm probably buying an S3, but there's no way it will. It is the same basic setup as the Nexus, slightly smaller gap in the subpixels. Will get trumped hard by the One X.


----------



## Koehler

Have to disagree with you there.

Super AMOLED screens have better color reproduction and outdoor visibility. And no, the Samsung Galaxy S3 will not have the same screen as the Galaxy Nexus. The screen on the Samsung Galaxy S3 will be an upgrade of the Galaxy Nexus' screen.

If you see current industrial trends, TV producers such as Samsung are moving towards OLED screens. This is because they have less motion blur and better color reproduction. Whoever tells you that LCD is better than AMOLED is wrong.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> i dont knw whats creating all these stupid discussions on display
> HTC ONE X SLCD 2 is better than Sammy GS III SAMOLED (dont believe? try out the ONE X in a store urself)
> ONE X display produces faaaar more natural colors than SAMOLED just like iP4 but muuuuch much better ,tested it in a store against SGS II. SAMOLED even though an eye candy but no way its better than ONE X display because SAMOLED kinda produces artificial colors....after looking at ONE X display even my iP4 display is looking like.....meeh, its just pleasure to watch ONE X in action(LIVE).Hope Apple comes with something more better than this with iP5....


Funny because the reviewers at GSM disagree with you.

*From GSM:*
Quote:


> *The Samsung Galaxy S3 has higher display contrast and better sunlight legibility compared to the HTC One X.*


I'm sure they're less biased and more willing to state the facts. Yes I've tried the One X and the screen is nothing special.

And the Samsung Galaxy S3 is not even out yet. The Samsung Galaxy S3 doesn't even use the same screen as the Samsung Galaxy S2. The Samsung Galaxy S3 has much better contrast and better outdoor visibility as stated by the reviewers at GSM.

Obviously GSM prefers the Samsung Galaxy S3 over the HTC One X and their position is obvious:

The Samsung Galaxy S3 is the superior phone but the HTC One X is still okay.


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Have to disagree with you there.
> Super AMOLED screens have better color reproduction and outdoor visibility. And no, the Samsung Galaxy S3 will not have the same screen as the Galaxy Nexus. The screen on the Samsung Galaxy S3 will be an upgrade of the Galaxy Nexus' screen.
> If you see current industrial trends, TV producers such as Samsung are moving towards OLED screens. This is because they have less motion blur and better color reproduction. Whoever tells you that LCD is better than AMOLED is wrong.


The thing is I am not going by something someone told me. Nor am I basing my opinion on something I read. I did a direct comparison with my own eyes with the actual devices side by side. AMOLED is not always better than LCD. More color does not always mean more accurate color. The HOX screen is a lot better than that on the GN in every way other than when reproducing blacks. So basically when it's off its better and that's it. Yeah yeah oversimplification, but you get my drift.

I understand that the S3 will have a different screen. I understand it will be a better display. However, Samsung would have to make a big jump from GN to S3 technology to pass the HOX by the margin you and the reviewer you are quoting are claiming. And all reports are that it is NOT that big of a leap from the GN.

I am curious though, why have you posted this exact same thread on multiple forums under different user names? Starting with the same false pretense of being unbiased no less...


----------



## KenjiS

To chime in here with my two cents, I will use my Nexus as comparison a bit here if thats ok.....

Screen wise, I have to say the One X and my Nexus have gorgeous screens, I think the One X might be better than my Nexus in Sunlight, but in a Store or indoors, I'd take my AMOLED over the One X because of the deep inky blacks and just the contrast ratio, to me the AMOLED reminds me of a Plasma TV in its appearance, and theres something about the colors and contrast on it that i happen to prefer.. You'll either love it or hate it... For what its worth, mine does not have a "yellowed newspaper" cast to it that some people noted... Or at least i didnt see it or its only an issue if you're talking max brightness torch mode which makes my eyes hurt to look at inside... That said, the screen is the chief culprit of my Nexus' battery life being shorter than the competition, Oh well.. from my understanding the screen on the S3 is basically an upgraded version of the AMOLED in my Nexus that is a bit brighter and im assuming better on power, So I will make the logical assumption I would prefer the S3 to the One X here

So one point S3

In terms of processing power, both phones are excellently "endowed" and can take anything you throw at them right now, But personally I'll take the One X's S4 over the quad core Exynos processor, its simply more efficient in my opinion and I feel that unless you do nothing but benchmark that more than 2 cores is a waste in your phone.. I feel this will probubly allow the One X better battery life.. Now if the US S3 gets the S4 Processor or something, then this will be a tie (Since they will be the same on the inside

So one point One X LTE

Software/customization, While I say the S3 has some neat stuff with the S Voice and that, I cant help but feel its just too much... and I dont feel TouchWiz really looks "nice" or anything, it looks like a cheap knockoff of iOS in my opinion.... Sense just looks more "advanced" and it looks more like Ice Cream Sandwich to me than Touchwiz does... So overall I give this one to HTC as well

Another point for the One X

Style wise I just think the S3 looks cheap so far, I dont think it looks like a "flagship" phone, So again, I think I'm going to be giving another point to HTC for this one...

So overall, I prefer the One X and its the one I'm more likely to buy at this moment between the two (Though I just bought an unlocked galaxy nexus so..yeah probubly going to wait out for the One X's upgrade...or more likely..the new Nexus) but I do like both devices.. I just happen to feel that Samsung is being too Apple with the Galaxy... if I want a device thats trying to be an iPhone, I'll buy an iPhone thank you very much, as its kinda the best at being an iPhone...


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> To chime in here with my two cents, I will use my Nexus as comparison a bit here if thats ok.....
> Screen wise, I have to say the One X and my Nexus have gorgeous screens, I think the One X might be better than my Nexus in Sunlight, but in a Store or indoors, I'd take my AMOLED over the One X because of the deep inky blacks and just the contrast ratio, to me the AMOLED reminds me of a Plasma TV in its appearance, and theres something about the colors and contrast on it that i happen to prefer.. You'll either love it or hate it... For what its worth, mine does not have a "yellowed newspaper" cast to it that some people noted... Or at least i didnt see it or its only an issue if you're talking max brightness torch mode which makes my eyes hurt to look at inside... That said, the screen is the chief culprit of my Nexus' battery life being shorter than the competition, Oh well.. from my understanding the screen on the S3 is basically an upgraded version of the AMOLED in my Nexus that is a bit brighter and im assuming better on power, So I will make the logical assumption I would prefer the S3 to the One X here
> So one point S3
> In terms of processing power, both phones are excellently "endowed" and can take anything you throw at them right now, But personally I'll take the One X's S4 over the quad core Exynos processor, its simply more efficient in my opinion and I feel that unless you do nothing but benchmark that more than 2 cores is a waste in your phone.. I feel this will probubly allow the One X better battery life.. Now if the US S3 gets the S4 Processor or something, then this will be a tie (Since they will be the same on the inside
> So one point One X LTE
> Software/customization, While I say the S3 has some neat stuff with the S Voice and that, I cant help but feel its just too much... and I dont feel TouchWiz really looks "nice" or anything, it looks like a cheap knockoff of iOS in my opinion.... Sense just looks more "advanced" and it looks more like Ice Cream Sandwich to me than Touchwiz does... So overall I give this one to HTC as well
> Another point for the One X
> Style wise I just think the S3 looks cheap so far, I dont think it looks like a "flagship" phone, So again, I think I'm going to be giving another point to HTC for this one...
> So overall, I prefer the One X and its the one I'm more likely to buy at this moment between the two (Though I just bought an unlocked galaxy nexus so..yeah probubly going to wait out for the One X's upgrade...or more likely..the new Nexus) but I do like both devices.. I just happen to feel that Samsung is being too Apple with the Galaxy... if I want a device thats trying to be an iPhone, I'll buy an iPhone thank you very much, as its kinda the best at being an iPhone...


You're wrong about the processors.

*International versions*
Samsung Galaxy S3: Exynos 4 quad core processor
HTC One X: Tegra 3 quad core processor

Exynos 4 is better than Tegra 3. Samsung Galaxy S3 wins.

*US 4G version*
Samsung Galaxy S3: Snapdragon S4 "Krait" processor
HTC One X: Snapdragon S4 "Krait" processor

Tie.

You're correct about the S4 being more efficient than both the Exynos and Tegra processors. However if you're comparing international versions of both phones, the Samsung Galaxy S3 is the better performer in terms of processing power.

The Samsung Galaxy S3 has a better GPU (ARM Mali-400) compared to the HTC One X's ULP.

The design of the HTC One X looks a bit cheap too. Seriously a white border with a black body? It looks awkward to be honest.

At least the Samsung Galaxy S3 has a consistent texture throughout the phone. Both the Samsung Galaxy S3 and the HTC One X are made of polycarbonate.


----------



## Swift Castiel

If I wanted to read GSMs review of the phone(s), I would've read GSMs review. The OP's just arguing for the sake of arguing. Having held neither phone, I don't really have an opinion on it. I'm still running my Desire Z, and it serves my purpose just fine. If I was to get a new phone, however, I'd get the One X. It looks pretty. If it runs fine, I'll be happy, but since root + flashing anything more or less removes bloatware and 'speeds' up your phone (In a very rudimentary sense), whichever performs better is a non-issue.

Furthermore, from a consumer perspective, what's the most important thing in a smartphone nowadays? For me, it's battery life, aesthetic, and basic function. If it does what I want it to do, I'll be happy. The point is, when you're buying flagships, it's really subjective what you regard as better. Technically superior doesn't mean it's what you want. Take a look at ultra-high end consumer CIEMs, for example.

Both phones are ultimately great choices, no matter which one you choose, so argument over this and that is really a pointless thing to do. What I have taken from this thread though, is a bit more knowledge regarding screens and the advantages and disadvantages of the two main contenders.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*
> 
> *If I wanted to read GSMs review of the phone(s), I would've read GSMs review. The OP's just arguing for the sake of arguing*. Having held neither phone, I don't really have an opinion on it. I'm still running my Desire Z, and it serves my purpose just fine. If I was to get a new phone, however, I'd get the One X. It looks pretty. If it runs fine, I'll be happy, but since root + flashing anything more or less removes bloatware and 'speeds' up your phone (In a very rudimentary sense), whichever performs better is a non-issue.
> 
> Furthermore, from a consumer perspective, what's the most important thing in a smartphone nowadays? For me, it's battery life, aesthetic, and basic function. If it does what I want it to do, I'll be happy. The point is, when you're buying flagships, it's really subjective what you regard as better. Technically superior doesn't mean it's what you want. Take a look at ultra-high end consumer CIEMs, for example.
> 
> Both phones are ultimately great choices, no matter which one you choose, so argument over this and that is really a pointless thing to do. What I have taken from this thread though, is a bit more knowledge regarding screens and the advantages and disadvantages of the two main contenders.


Bingo.


----------



## Rubers

Not bias?

"My Galaxy blah blah"

"Galaxy S3 is best"










Anyway, personally I wanted a One X, but now I'm not sure and my upgrade is months away so maybe something better will come along anyway. But There's no way I'd get a Galaxy phone. I don't like their customised OS, much prefer Sense. However everything I've seen of the Galaxy S3 confirms it's better than the One X. The seller for me is the SD card slot despite having large amounts of onboard memory. S3 wins, for me, alone just for that. The no SD card slot on the One X sucks.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> You're wrong about the processors.
> *International versions*
> Samsung Galaxy S3: Exynos 4 quad core processor
> HTC One X: Tegra 3 quad core processor
> Exynos 4 is better than Tegra 3. Samsung Galaxy S3 wins.
> *US 4G version*
> Samsung Galaxy S3: Snapdragon S4 "Krait" processor
> HTC One X: Snapdragon S4 "Krait" processor
> Tie.
> You're correct about the S4 being more efficient than both the Exynos and Tegra processors. However if you're comparing international versions of both phones, the Samsung Galaxy S3 is the better performer in terms of processing power.
> The Samsung Galaxy S3 has a better GPU (ARM Mali-400) compared to the HTC One X's ULP.
> The design of the HTC One X looks a bit cheap too. Seriously a white border with a black body? It looks awkward to be honest.
> At least the Samsung Galaxy S3 has a consistent texture throughout the phone. Both the Samsung Galaxy S3 and the HTC One X are made of polycarbonate.


Correct the Exynos 4 > than the Tegra 3, and its not a bad processor, I was speaking of the US versions

We havnt heard one way or another on the US version last i checked, I remember a Canadian carrier announcing they're getting the S3 with the Exynos, and usually what Canada gets the US gets as well.. so either there will be two versions, or the US version might get the Exynos...


----------



## torquejunky

And still no explanation for:
http://www.teamliquid.net/blogs/viewblog.php?topic_id=338369
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1694394

Looks like team liquid was the only forum he didn't sign up for to fanboy troll.
Way to ruin what could have been a decent topic.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> So these are the two best Android phones of 2012. I want to make this a quality thread with a lot of details. I also don't want to be biased towards one phone so I will keep this as objective as possible.
> *Samsung Galaxy S3 over the HTC One X*
> 
> Bigger screen - 4.8" over 4.7"
> Super AMOLED HD Screen is better than the LCD screen of the HTC One X
> Higher display contrast and better sunlight legibility
> More storage options - 16/32/64GB + microSD over non-expandable 32GB
> Higher quality camera sensor and lens compared to HTC One X
> Comes with a cool and useful barometer
> Faster and better GPU
> S Voice natural language commands and dictation
> S Beam for easy and fast file transfers
> User-accessible 2100mAh battery over non-removable 1800mAh battery
> 1.9MP front-facing camera with Smart Stay
> *HTC One X over the Samsung Galaxy S3*
> 
> Beats audio
> Already on the market
> Cheaper
> Build quality (?) - question mark since plastic might be better when it comes to signal transmission
> It's worthy to note that the Samsung Galaxy S3 beats the HTC One X in the CPU and GPU benchmarks. The new Exynos 4 processor of the Samsung Galaxy S3 is stronger than the Tegra 3 chip of the HTC One X. However the 4G versions of the Samsung Galaxy S3 and HTC One X will feature the new Snapdragon S4 dual core chip, so the 4G versions may put the Samsung Galaxy S3 and the HTC One X neck and neck with respect to their CPU.
> If we put practicality into the picture, the Samsung Galaxy S3 would be the winner here since it comes with a user-accessible 2100mAh battery compared to the HTC One X's 1800mAh non-removable battery. So the Samsung Galaxy S3 will definitely have a much longer battery life.
> BrowserMark also puts the Samsung Galaxy S3 as the winner. Samsung's excellent coding have enabled the Samsung Galaxy S3's browser speed performance to be about twice as faster than the HTC One X. The Samsung Galaxy S3 beats the HTC One X in Linpack, Quadrant, Nenamark 2, GLBenchmark Egypt, SunSpider and BrowserMark, whereas the HTC One X has the edge in Benchmark Pi.
> Some people prefer TouchWiz and some prefer Sense. I feel that TouchWiz is suitable for most people. Sense is unique however some find that it overloads the CPU and RAM making it less efficient. However we shouldn't judge TouchWiz since Samsung is releasing a new version of TouchWiz with the new Samsung Galaxy S3.
> Another important point to mention is that the Samsung Galaxy S3 uses an enhanced sensor and lens. This puts the Samsung Galaxy S3's camera at an advantage over the HTC One X. The HTC One X uses an outdated sensor and lens.
> I'm not going to include every single detail, just the main points.
> *Camera Quality*
> Source: GSM
> *Video Quality*
> Source: GSM
> *Additional Video: Why the HTC One X sucks*
> 
> 
> 
> This video clearly shows that the HTC One X only achieves 20 FPS when recording videos. The Galaxy Note achieves a smooth 30 FPS. The HTC One X clearly has a bad camera.
> *Battery Life*
> Source: GSM
> 
> 
> The battery life of the Samsung Galaxy S3 is significantly better than that of the HTC One X. The video playback battery life comes as a big surprise. The Samsung Galaxy S3 will provide double the video playback battery life compared to the HTC One X.


This is a samsung fanboy thread !
I haven`t use neither of two phones.
I personally prefer hard cases mobs,like metal ,aluminum,cevlar....etc. example htc one S ,Motorola razr, ...etc,and polycarbonat like Nokia n9 lumnia 900,htc one x,over plastic ones but I am not a fanboy of any brand ,like the one that started this thread !

1.) screen quality :

One X - lg`s lcd ips , rgb matrix
Galaxy 2 - super amoled plus, rgb matrix
Galaxy 3 - super amoled, pentile matrix

http://www.androidauthority.com/lgs-ah-ips-lcd-vs-samsungs-super-hd-amoled-fight-27359/
http://www.oled-info.com/lgd-our-ips-lcd-offers-better-power-consumption-color-accuracy-and

my personal choice would be ips with rgb ,due to colours reality,but everone of these is most pleasing, every one of these is the highest of the market offer today with all the pros and cons.
They changed from rgb in s2 to pentile in s3, with a reason of longer lifespan of pentile matrix ,cause they have a fewer number of blue subpixels ,so the screen will have a lower degradation over time.
4.7 vs 4.8 ,c `mon dude it is funny....

2.) performance :

everything with faster hardware than s2 is waste of specs,power,battery drain,etc.... My personal choice is qualcomm new generation based on 28nm,Snapdragon S4 "Krait",and somewhat similar to a15 arch ,Exynos and tegra 3 are a9 arch,in the us both of these are with krait which is a pro for me than a con.

3.) Camera :

Bad on both . N8 best so far by a big margin.

aperture difference : htc one x vs s3 , f2 vs f2.6 , it is almouste full one step,if you want to compare image quality ,put on both phones the same aperture value of f2.8,f 4,and etc,make pics on the same weather conditions,same focusing spot,and compare it to something like Nikon d5100,and then it will have some value.

4.) Software :
sense all the way,just buggy much more temporary than touch wiz,hope it will be better with an update.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> This is a samsung fanboy thread !
> I haven`t use neither of two phones.
> I personally prefer hard cases mobs,like metal ,aluminum,cevlar....etc. example htc one S ,Motorola razr, ...etc,and polycarbonat like Nokia n9 lumnia 900,htc one x,over plastic ones but I am not a fanboy of any brand ,like the one that started this thread !
> 
> 1.) screen quality :
> One X - lg`s lcd ips , rgb matrix
> Galaxy 2 - super amoled plus, rgb matrix
> Galaxy 3 - super amoled, pentile matrix
> http://www.androidauthority.com/lgs-ah-ips-lcd-vs-samsungs-super-hd-amoled-fight-27359/
> http://www.oled-info.com/lgd-our-ips-lcd-offers-better-power-consumption-color-accuracy-and
> my personal choice would be ips with rgb ,due to colours reality,but everone of these is most pleasing, every one of these is the highest of the market offer today with all the pros and cons.
> They changed from rgb in s2 to pentile in s3, with a reason of longer lifespan of pentile matrix ,cause they have a fewer number of blue subpixels ,so the screen will have a lower degradation over time.
> 4.7 vs 4.8 ,c `mon dude it is funny....
> 2.) performance :
> everything with faster hardware than s2 is waste of specs,power,battery drain,etc.... My personal choice is qualcomm new generation based on 28nm,Snapdragon S4 "Krait",and somewhat similar to a15 arch ,Exynos and tegra 3 are a9 arch,in the us both of these are with krait which is a pro for me than a con.
> 3.) Camera :
> Bad on both . N8 best so far by a big margin.
> aperture difference : htc one x vs s3 , f2 vs f2.6 , it is almouste full one step,if you want to compare image quality ,put on both phones the same aperture value of f2.8,f 4,and etc,make pics on the same weather conditions,same focusing spot,and compare it to something like Nikon d5100,and then it will have some value.
> 4.) Software :
> sense all the way,just buggy much more temporary than touch wiz,hope it will be better with an update.


I guess English isn't your first language but:

*1.* *Samsung Galaxy S3 has microSD* (which makes it have a total storage of 128GB) whereas *HTC One X has no microSD* and max storage is only 26GB which is TINY which means you won't be able to fit many songs, let alone movies.



*2.* *Samsung Galaxy S3 has Super AMOLED HD screen* which has advantages over HTC One X's LCD screen in some ways. It's useless to talk about screen quality because they use different screens.







*3.*The 4G/LTE version of the *Samsung Galaxy S3 has 2GB RAM* whereas the 4G/LTE version of the *HTC One X only has 1GB RAM*.



*4.* *Samsung Galaxy S3 has a 2100mAh Li-Ion battery* whereas the *HTC One X has an inferior 1800mAh Li-Po battery*.

*5.* *Samsung Galaxy S3 has 6hrs of more battery life and can play back video for 10hrs+. HTC One X can only play back video for 5hrs which is abysmal.*

*6. Samsung Galaxy S3's camera uses more advanced sensors/lens whereas the HTC One X uses the same one as the Samsung Galaxy S2 (yes, the SGS2 which is a year old).*

Therefore Samsung Galaxy S3 is the faster phone with more storage options, much better camera and faster CPU/GPU.


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

As far as beats audio goes, it's only good for bass heavy music and even then it's mostly the head phones doing the work. The S3 has a better processor while the 12 core graphics of the tegra 3 really pulls away from the exynos.

I may be a little biased as I've pre-ordered the S3,


----------



## WC_EEND

OP, Techradar seems to disagree with your claims about the SGS3's camera:
Quote:


> ...Would we recommend you buy one? Yes, without hesitation. If you're torn between this and an HTC One X, it's a very difficult one to call - the camera on the One X is much better and the overall feel might appeal. But in terms of pure usability and power, we really like what Samsung has put on the table...


source

That said, I agree that the hardware on the SGS3 is better (and the removable, bigger battery and MicroSD card slot is a plus too), this coming from a One X owner.
The only thing where Samsung fell short in my view is the design. I'm sorry, but to me it looks like a streched version of one of their €150 handsets running on a propietary OS, compared to the One X' premium look and feel (I know this is subjective).
S-voice seems a bit too much like a "me too" version for siri-lovers to be honest, and I fail to see how voice commands, unless perfect at recognising speech at this point, are anything more than a gimmick.


----------



## Dirtyworks

I see your Beats Audio and raise you a Wolfson WM1811. In fact I think the "Beats Audio" should be a con.

I'm gonna buy a SGS3 and patiently wait for Voodoo Sound and my mobile audio will be perfect


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> OP, Techradar seems to disagree with your claims about the SGS3's camera:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Would we recommend you buy one? Yes, without hesitation. If you're torn between this and an HTC One X, it's a very difficult one to call - the camera on the One X is much better and the overall feel might appeal. But in terms of pure usability and power, we really like what Samsung has put on the table...
> 
> 
> 
> source
> That said, I agree that the hardware on the SGS3 is better (and the removable, bigger battery and MicroSD card slot is a plus too), this coming from a One X owner.
> The only thing where Samsung fell short in my view is the design. I'm sorry, but to me it looks like a streched version of one of their €150 handsets running on a propietary OS, compared to the One X' premium look and feel (I know this is subjective).
> S-voice seems a bit too much like a "me too" version for siri-lovers to be honest, and I fail to see how voice commands, unless perfect at recognising speech at this point, are anything more than a gimmick.
Click to expand...

Well it's 3v1

GSM Arena, The Verge and CNET say that the Samsung Galaxy S3 has a better camera. GSM has provided clear evidence of this:
Anyone with eyes will tell you that the Samsung Galaxy S3's camera is MUCH MUCH better than the HTC One X's camera.


Only TechRadar says the HTC One X has a better camera (but provides no evidence). Btw I can immediately tell the reviewer at TechRadar is mentally ******ed. He said before that the Samsung Galaxy S3 has a 1.2MP front facing camera, which is incorrect (he's corrected it now since the readers have pointed this out).The Samsung Galaxy S3 has a 1.9MP front facing camera.

Compare Samsung Galaxy Note's video capturing (30 FPS) to HTC One X's video capturing (20 FPS):



Clearly the Samsung Galaxy Note is playing at 30 FPS whereas HTC One X is much slower (around 20 FPS or even lower in some situations).


----------



## WC_EEND

Clearly though whoever made those comparison shots is either daft or biased, since I know for a fact that the One X takes much better shots than that (personal experience). Also, as others have pointed out, do you notice how it is overcast on the One X photo and no clouds at all on the SGS3 photo? That alone basically makes the comparison completely useless. You might as well start comparing an SGS3 day shot and a One X night shot and say the SGS3 is better, it's basically the same thing since the lighting is completely different.
Also, of the 3 review sites you mentioned, only the Verge actually knows what they're talking about. I'd even go so far as to say that Techradar is probably the least biased review site, but obviously a Samsung fanboy like yourslef clearly doesn't understand that.

Also, I just did the exact same test the bloke in the video did, and guess what, mine didn't have any of the issues mentioned in his video. His was probably on pre-retail firmware (assuming he's a reviewer), which he forgot to mention.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Clearly though whoever made those comparison shots is either daft or biased, since I know for a fact that the One X takes much better shots than that (personal experience). Also, as others have pointed out, do you notice how it is overcast on the One X photo and no clouds at all on the SGS3 photo? That alone basically makes the comparison completely useless. You might as well start comparing an SGS3 day shot and a One X night shot and say the SGS3 is better, it's basically the same thing since the lighting is completely different.
> Also, of the 3 review sites you mentioned, only the Verge actually knows what they're talking about. I'd even go so far as to say that Techradar is probably the least biased review site, but obviously a Samsung fanboy like yourslef clearly doesn't understand that.


TechRadar is full of mistakes. The reviewer even made the mistake of saying that the Samsung Galaxy S3 has a 1.2MP front facing camera which is completely wrong.
Quote:


> Also, I just did the exact same test the bloke in the video did, and guess what, mine didn't have any of the issues mentioned in his video. His was probably on pre-retail firmware (assuming he's a reviewer), which he forgot to mention.


I doubt it. Many HTC One X users have complained about slow video recording. It's not just him and I'm sure it is a hardware problem.


----------



## WC_EEND

Well, for a website that is "full of mistakes" (if it doesn't suit your agenda doesn't mean it's a crap website) they certainly did a very in-depth review, much more so than say, GSMArena or pretty much everyone else. Also, the image comparison GSMArena did is about as relelant as comparing a €100 feature phone to both, if the conditions are not the same, the comparison is null and void, that's one of the first things I learned in statistics at college, yet I don't go on about how GSMArena is a crappy website full of mistakes using just one example as anecdotal evidence.

Anyway, I don't see the point in arguing any further either, since your either a troll or a Samsung fanboy, or most likely, both


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Well it's 3v1
> GSM Arena, The Verge and CNET say that the Samsung Galaxy S3 has a better camera. GSM has provided clear evidence of this:
> Anyone with eyes will tell you that the Samsung Galaxy S3's camera is MUCH MUCH better than the HTC One X's camera.


Lol here we go again comparing a shot on a bright and sunny day to one on an overcast day.


----------



## wierdo124

Now that we've started flaming and calling each other trolls, this thread is locked.


----------

